# Think I should buy this?



## masonwebb (Jun 29, 2013)

Debating on purchasing it, looks pretty promising!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Gold-Recycling-Scrap-New-Electronic-Motherboards-for-Gold-Recovery-/121115753123?pt=Motherboards&hash=item1c330fbaa3&_uhb=1


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi,

If someone want to look it. Here the link.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Gold-Recycling-Scrap-New-Electronic-Motherboards-for-Gold-Recovery-/121115753123?pt=Motherboards&hash=item1c330fbaa3&_uhb=1

Jack


----------



## rickbb (Jun 30, 2013)

Thats close to it's value, last batch of mother boards I sold went for $3.15 lb. You would be paying $4 lb plus shipping.


----------

